# Inner front tire tread wear - explain



## Rgrafton (Jun 26, 2012)

could you explain why replacing a few bushings fixes the strut rubbing? is it because the rubbing is so minor that the collapsed/worn bushings make that much of a difference in spacing??


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Things with nice sized tires do have close tolerances. The top of the strut is held in place by the strut bushing. It's a tire rub obviously as the strut is located inside the spring but keeping the geometry correct requires keeping the parts where they were designed to be.


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

Link to the top: http://www.gtoforum.com/f39/definitive-definition-gto-suspension-concerns-19058/


----------

